# DV Lottery 2012 Results



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Just saw my result, and i didn't win :Cry: :hurt: this is my second time. 

Anyone else got lucky ? (or unlucky)  do share !

chk results: Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery


----------



## Tevolo (Jul 17, 2011)

*I won*

Rushing to complete all rehired forms now


----------



## aleyse (Oct 13, 2009)

We got ours. It was our second go.


----------

